# Weinmann model?



## Parker (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone know which Weinmann brake goes on the front springer fork for a Sears Speed Flite (spaceliner frame)?


----------



## Spetertoi (Jul 5, 2008)

*good!*

Eat to live, but not live to eat.*　　　 /　\./　\/\_　　 I Hand You　 __{^\_ _}_　 )　}/^\　　　 A Rose...　/　/\_/^\._}_/　//　/  (　(__{(@)}\__}.//_/__A___A__wow gold____A__wow gold_A______A____　\__/{/(_)\_}　)\\ \\---v----V-----V--Y----v---Y-----　　(　 (__)_)_/　)\ \>　　　　 \__/　　 \__/\/\/*


----------

